# Spider holster with attachment to Lens mount



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 25, 2012)

Has any one attached the Spider hardware to the lens mount on the canon 70-200 2.8 L II? I have a 7D attached for reach and am concerned about all of the weight handing on the camera body. If so, how does it hang?


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 25, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> Has any one attached the Spider hardware to the lens mount on the canon 70-200 2.8 L II? I have a 7D attached for reach and am concerned about all of the weight handing on the camera body. If so, how does it hang?



The camera can handle the 70-200 attached. I wouldn't attach the spider to the lens mount, it wasn't built for it, and the balance will be thrown.

Never had problems with the 70-200 attached, even with a flash. Neither have the guys I shoot with.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 25, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> NEVINS.HARDING said:
> 
> 
> > Has any one attached the Spider hardware to the lens mount on the canon 70-200 2.8 L II? I have a 7D attached for reach and am concerned about all of the weight handing on the camera body. If so, how does it hang?
> ...



I agree. I haven't had the collar on my 70-200 in a long time, but I have to think the balance would be off with the Spider Holster. It would likely stick the body out so far, you'd easily bump it on something. At least with the camera mounted to the holster and the lens facing backwards, it's unlikely to get bumped.

The lens mount is very solid. It is made to handle the torque put on it by longer lenses.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 28, 2012)

If you put the little knob in the right position for what side you are keeping the camera on what hip it will point straight down however with the long lens attached it will be a little on an angle. Nothing to be concerned with. When i walk i usually hold the camera to my side as i walk if it is the big lens just to keep it from bobbing around. I try to only have it hooked in for brief moments when i need it to be else it can sit in my case until needed. Example: shooting a wedding i only need the 70-200 during certain portions but only few occassions where i need it on my hip.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 28, 2012)

Am I the only person to hang 2 large whites from a harness?


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 28, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Am I the only person to hang 2 large whites from a harness?



What harness do you use and how are the camera's slung?


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 28, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person to hang 2 large whites from a harness?
> ...



Twin BR mounted on the lens ring they hang horizontally


----------



## pwp (Apr 28, 2012)

When I shoot 70-200 f/2.8 & SpiderPro, I have put the plate with the pin on the body rather than the collar. This is because I have a monopod plate on the collar. At first I was unsure but I've been using it like this for years now with no problems on 1-Series & 5D Series bodies. 

If you put the pin on the correct side of the plate, the body and lens will hang correctly from the holster. It's all on the SpiderPro website user guide tutorials.

Paul Wright


----------

